# 4000+ perch a year



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Perch fishing down? Not for angler who catches 4,000-plus a year 

SOUTH HAVEN -- Everyone knows Lake Michigan perch fishing has been down for several years. 

Everyone but Dick Griffin. 

A retired schoolteacher from Wyoming (Mich.), Griffin, who generally fishes with a partner, iced 4,763 perch in his boat last year. He's approaching 4,000 this year and thinks he might break 5,000. 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1060728008129940.xml


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I noticed that he remarked that perch numbers are down. How is that possible? What a shame, he may only take 4,000 of 'em next year.

At two filets per perch, 5,000 perch = 10,000 perch filets. What does he do with them all?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Perhaps he has a few freezers full 
400 perch a yr. is more than I will ever need let alone 4-5 thousand.
Is there a law against keeping 4K of perch?


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Article says he fishes 80-100 days per year, with a 35 fish limit, that would be no more than 3500 perch in a year ( based on 100 days) He would have to fish way more to get 5000 fish...142.8 days to be more precise...


----------

